# Internet Slang and Lutherans T-Shirts



## Scott (Feb 11, 2005)

Some fesity Lutherans are making fun of Calvinists. See these T-Shirts:

Calvin articulates his view of the Lord's Supper
http://www.cafepress.com/imonk.17702849?zoom=yes#zoom

Luther at the Marburg Colloquy
http://www.cafepress.com/metalutheran.17729196?zoom=yes#zoom

Any proposed responses?

[Edited on 2/12/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 11, 2005)

They are awfully juvinile in my opinion


----------



## Scott (Feb 11, 2005)

I think they are supposed to be.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 11, 2005)

Somebody decipher the chat code for me. I'm not hip enough.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 11, 2005)

Amen Bob.........3y3 don7 6et 1t?



[Edited on 2-11-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Feb 11, 2005)

I was hoping they'd at least be funny. Pretty lame if you ask me. Very un-dancing-banana-like.


(how do you make this banana stand still?)


----------



## Ranger (Feb 11, 2005)

You've gotta admit that they are a little funny in the sense that they think they will sell...

[Edited on 11-2-2005 by Ranger]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 11, 2005)

Funny is as Funny does..........


----------



## Peter (Feb 11, 2005)

1. You can't eat Jesus. Lol (laugh out loud)
2. Jesus said "Hoc Est" (this is? mt26:26), Zwingle is a noob (new) 

Very Funny!


----------



## ARStager (Feb 11, 2005)

I think they're quite funny.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 11, 2005)

>>>>1. You can't eat Jesus. Lol (laugh out loud)
2. Jesus said "Hoc Est" (this is? mt26:26), Zwingle is a noob (new)<<<<


Thanks! I couldn't understand them either.

I'm a Lutheran pastor and I'm probably quite familiar with some of the guys who came up with those t-shirts. They're usually good and tight theologically and in their daily walk. But they get extremely feisty (threatened?) with alternative theological assertions.

Although I do like t-shirts, my guess is I'll be getting some PuritanHeads instead.

Thanks again for the translation


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 11, 2005)

thought they were lame...


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 11, 2005)

The subject and theme is lame enough - they could at least have put some more effort into them.


----------



## Peter (Feb 11, 2005)

They're kind of clever if 1. you understand kids' AOL colloquial. Its actually pretty easy, they just use numerals for letters. 2. You understand a little of church history- Calvin didn't believe in the literal bodily presence of Christ in the supper ("you cant eat Jesus!"); the Marburg Colloquy was a dialog between Zwinglians and Lutherans over the Lord's Supper, Luther believed the Lord was in the elements, hence, "Jesus said, this is." q.mt 26:26. and "Zwingle is a noob." 

Of course Zwingle was right on this issue. Luther's view, transubstantiation/ constubstantiation, implicitly denies the humanity of Christ. If Christ is truly human how could he be in a million wafers at once and in heaven at the same time?


----------



## Scott (Feb 11, 2005)

Zwingle was wrong. Calvin was right.


----------



## Scott (Feb 11, 2005)

I see - "noob" means "newbie" or someone new and inexperienced.


----------



## Scott (Feb 11, 2005)

A Calvinist came up with this retort: ""Luther comments on James, '3pis713 0f s7r4\/\/! LOL!!!111!'"

Translation: "Epistle of Straw! Laugh out Loud!"


----------



## Scott (Feb 11, 2005)

How about this:

"Luther speaks to marriage: 'p01yg4my - y3s! LOL!!!'"

translation: polygamy - yes!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 11, 2005)

Even understanding it...it's still lame...


----------



## Peter (Feb 11, 2005)

Luther's dispensationalist tendencies..........or his sarcasm- 

4 j3VV 15 5uch 4 pr3ci0u5 n0b13 cr347ur3 60d 4nd 411 hi5 4n6315 d4nc3 wh3n h3 f4r75

You figure it out, thats 1/2 the fun!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's hilarious! The second sentence isn't really related to the first, though...even so,


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 11, 2005)

Can I say it politely? This thread is done.


----------



## Peter (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Peter_
> ...



It's one sentence. I should have punctuated it: 

4 j3VV 15 5uch 4 pr3ci0u5, n0b13 cr347ur3, *7h47* 60d 4nd 411 hi5 4n6315 d4nc3 wh3n h3 f4r75.

My reproduction of quote was imprecise to begin with (just from my short term memory) so I took the liberty of adding the *asterisked* word the 2nd time for clarity.

[Edited on 12-2-2005 by Peter]


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 11, 2005)

Moving to Humor and editing name of thread

[Edited on 2/12/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## pastorway (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> I was hoping they'd at least be funny. Pretty lame if you ask me. Very un-dancing-banana-like.
> 
> 
> (how do you make this banana stand still?)



How do you make the banana stand still?

Peel it.

:bigsmile:


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 11, 2005)

Thread closed. Admin gone fishing.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 11, 2005)

Done guys.


----------

